
Taurus – Load Testing Automation Framework - dmand
http://gettaurus.org/
======
tango12
Would like to know what differentiates this from locust?
[http://locust.io/](http://locust.io/)

Easier for more basic tests?

~~~
dmand
Taurus is more generic than Locust. Taurus doesn't perform load testing by
itself, but it can delegate it to a number of actual test executors (JMeter,
Gatling, Locust.io, Selenium, Grinder, ApacheBenchmark, etc).

Another difference is that in Locust you define tests in Python while in
Taurus you define tests with simple YAML syntax.

In addition, with Taurus you get nice graphs and ability to execute tests in
cloud, independently of the executor.

